# starting living in germany



## sofia m (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi
I am in Frankfurt about 2 weeks now I started working at a restaurant but didn t finally work out. I worked there without insurance I am now looking for work and a school to learn the language. I am living at a friend's house. Someone told me about VHS to learn the language. Would they accept me or do I have to register somewhere, for example at a city council?I went at abeitsamt but there was nobody to speak English there. Where else I could go to help me find a job? And what about visa?How could I get it?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sofia, I am confused about this post as this is similar to your question in the 'job & school' thread that you started? You don't need a visa. Go down to the 'Bürgeramt' at the Zeil 3. They should be able to help you. I am surprised you didn't get any help at your local 'arbeitsamt'. Take a friend that speaks German if you are having problems. For learning German, of course the VHS will accept you once you are registered.


----------



## sport_billy (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello Sofia,

first of all let me give you a piece of advice. IF YOU WANT TO LIVE IN GERMANY FIRST LEARN THE LANGUAGE. Take it from someone who has done everything you want to do three years ago...It's the single and most succesful investment you can do if you plan on living in germany...VHS is a cheap and reliable solution, although as a fellow greek i must say, the quality of the lessons is not as good as the one you would receive in a greek language school.

I had found a job as a newspaper boy during the first two months of my stay in germany, and they did not allow me to work because i could not speak the language. For god's sake all i had to do is to leave the paper in front of the house and nothing else(that is speak ABSOLUTELY NO GERMAN). 

Anyway even if you have a degree (i had one), although it is recongised (EU), you will have a hard time finding a job, unless you have exceptional grades or a very good CV (when you only speak english)

With that being said i advise you to focus on the language for the first three months, and believe me things WILL get much better


----------



## sport_billy (Dec 29, 2011)

Btw you don't need a visa you are EU citizen


----------

